# *Breeder of the Year & more*



## HermanniChris (Jan 22, 2015)

We've got some serious stuff going for the 2014 awards! 

Along with Dean's photo and the forum itself being up for the BEST forum, I am up for "Chelonia Breeder of the Year". 

Needless to say I'm honored and would love any and all support I could get to generate some votes. There's some amazing people on that list too!



Follow the link below, and start voting every day! Don't forget to vote for TFO and Dean's photo every day too! Let's crush this thing. 

http://marketplace.thereptilereport.com/nominee-categories/chelonia-breeder-of-the-year

I'm being nominated under my own name (Chris Leone). 

@Josh
@DeanS

Don't forget the Garden State Tortoise Facebook page:
Facebook.com/gardenstatetortoisellc


----------



## wellington (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm on it. Wish I had know sooner. Good luck to you and again to Dean and TFO.


----------



## Josh (Jan 22, 2015)

And while you're voting for Chris and Dean, be sure to stop by this page to vote for TFO Forum of the Year 2014!


----------



## sissyofone (Jan 22, 2015)

Done ..


----------



## Momof4 (Jan 22, 2015)

Done! Good luck!!


----------



## Momof4 (Jan 22, 2015)

I guess you can vote once a day!!


----------



## sissyofone (Jan 23, 2015)

Yes, You can vote once a day. I voted again today and will continue voting daily until TFO and Chris wins. :-D


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jan 23, 2015)

I vote for you too, then! 
I hope you guys win!


----------



## Josh (Jan 23, 2015)

Yes don't forget to keep going back to vote every day!


----------

